# 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln



## Nordangler (18. April 2006)

Moin Moin#h 

Letztes Jahr hat es leider nicht geklappt mit dem gemeinsamen angeln auf Platte.
Daher ein erneuter Versuch.

Wer hat Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Angeltag auf Platte?#: 

Geangelt werden sollte vom Campingplatz Koralle aus. Der Platz liegt direkt neben Damp. Weiterhin sollte vom Boot oder mit dem Belly geangelt werden.
Alle Köder sind hierfür erlaubt, außer Dynamitfischen:m 

Eine Slipanlage ist vor Ort.
Auch dachte ich an ein gemeinsamen Grillen mit Bierchen und Co.

Termin: Samstags den 15. Juli. um 05.30 Uhr

Also wer Lust und Zeit hat bitte melden!

Freue mich schon auf ein schönes Treffen mit freundlichen Boardies!!

Sven

Teilnehmer und evtl Teilnehmer.
1. Nordangler
2. dat_geit
3. Sylverpasi
4. mb243
5. mb243 Frau
6. ostseeangler 27 mit x Pers.
7. Hardi
8. Rumpelrudi ?
9. Stingray ?
10. NOK Angler
11. Lotte
12. bbfishing ?
13. matzespatze
14. troutfisher


----------



## dat_geit (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ich werde mich mal versuchen mit den Teilen, zur Not kann ich dich ja mit Fragen bombardieren......


----------



## noworkteam (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

hallo,

 ich kann im juli sicherlich nicht nordangler,

und den 22juli bist du ja auch schon verplant gelle ????

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Das hört sich ja interessant an! Wie kann ich da wo was fangen? Erklärbär.......!


----------



## Nordangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				noworkteam schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich kann im juli sicherlich nicht nordangler,
> 
> ...



Ich weiß. Bin gerade es dienstlich am abklären. Aber der Juli hat ja ein paar Wochenenden mehr. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt bei mir mit dem 22. Juli. Wäre der einzige Termin wo es mit der Anfahrt klappen würde.

dat_geit, du darfst Fragen stellen, so viel du willst. Ich werde sie dann versuchen zu beantworten.#h  Gehe davon aus, dass du mit den Teilen den Buttlöffel meinst?

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Das hört sich ja interessant an! Wie kann ich da wo was fangen? Erklärbär.......!



Mmmmh!!! Scholle, Kliesche; Flunder, Steinbutt, Dorsch, Wittling, Hornhecht, Seescorpion sollten drinne sein.

Mit Chance ne Mefo. Wer weiß.


Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmmh!!! Scholle, Kliesche; Flunder, Steinbutt, Dorsch, Wittling, Hornhecht, Seescorpion sollten drinne sein.
> 
> Mit Chance ne Mefo. Wer weiß.
> 
> ...




Dann setz mal ein paar Steinbutt´s und Mefos mehr für mich, wenn ich kann!!! Wenn dann kann ich nur vom BB.... Was für Köder sollte ich dann nehmen für Steinbutt und Co? Kombiköder Ringler/Watti oder Fetzen oder wie wat wo und warum?


----------



## Nordangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Seeringelwürmer, Heringsfetzen oder Tobias wären die besten Köder für Steinbutt. Zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Vieleicht weiß ein Boardie mehr.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Aber halten sich die Stonis in BB-Fangtiefe auf? Ich hab mal gehört, dass die in tieferen Gebieten mit Muschelbänken zu finden sind.... Naja das wär aber glaub ich ein totaler Glückstreffer einen Stoni zu erwischen oder kommt das da oben öfters mal vor? Köderbesorgung kannst Du doch bestimmt machen oder?


----------



## Nordangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hin und wieder werden dort welche gefangen. Denke einmal, das du bis auf ca. 8-9 Meter Tiefe kommst mit dem Belly, ohne Gefahr bei leichtem Wind. Ca. 300-400 Meter vom Ufer

Wie das mit der Köderbesorgung ausschaut kann ich im Moment nicht sagen.
Wenn ich die Zeit finde, besorge ich welche. Aber besser wäre, wenn jeder sich selber darum kümmert.

Sven


----------



## mb243 (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin!

Bin mit dabei! Meine bessere Hälfte sicherlich auch!


----------



## dat_geit (18. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ja Sven, den Löffel meine ich.
Dazu gebe es noch einiges zu erfragen.....


----------



## Nordangler (19. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Dann frage mich doch einfach beim Treffen aus.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (20. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Sind ja schon eine Handvoll Personen.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (23. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

öhm wer hat denn ein Boot und wer ein Belly dabei???

Sven


----------



## mb243 (23. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin!

Iris und ich sind mit der "Flotten Sprotte" = Boot! dabei!


----------



## Nordangler (23. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

saubere Sache. Bin mal gespannt ob Iris wirklich so gut angeln kann, wie du immer behauptest. 

Sven


----------



## Hardi (23. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin moin,
ist ja noch ein wenig hin bis zu dem Termin, wäre aber aus heutiger sicht gerne dabei.
Komme dann mit dem Kajak.


----------



## mb243 (24. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin mal gespannt ob Iris wirklich so gut angeln kann, wie du immer behauptest.
> 
> Sven



"Leider" noch viel besser, als ich immer behauptet habe!!!!   
Wir werden sehen! :q 

Kan man eigentlich vom Campingplatz aus slippen? Wenn ja, wieviel kostet das bzw. wo wolltest Du sonst ins Wasser?


----------



## Nordangler (24. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

mb243, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
Es ist eine Slippe vorhanden.

Sven


----------



## Lotte (24. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

moin-moin,

wenn es terminlich bei mir klappt, komme ich ebenfalls mit meinem schlauchboot!!! dieses mal muß es einfach mal wieder klappen  !!!

@sven, kann man auf dieser slippe auch größere boote slippen??? damit meine ich: wie steil ist das ding??? wenn die so steil ist wie die slippe in kappeln (direkt neben der schleibrücke) brauche ich dort nicht versuchen zu slippen, denn dann zieht das schlauchboot mein auto in den teich  !!!


----------



## dat_geit (24. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ich komme mit Belly.#h


----------



## Rumpelrudi (24. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Lust habe ich schon, Zeit weiß ich nicht. Hängt von der Tide im Portemonaire ab, nach einem dreiwöchigen Full-Time-Plattfischurlaub und dem Hohenwartetreffen.
Habe leider kein Boot und werde dann wohl abseits meine Belly-Versenkungsruten in Stellung bringen.
Kann aber noch nichts versprechen.


----------



## dat_geit (25. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

@Rudi

Die Belly Leute können dir auch von nutzen sein und deine Monatgen auf Weite bringen.:m 
Einfach die beiden oder 3 Montagen aufs Belly, Rollenbügel auf, und dann ab in die Weite der See oder genau auf die Sandbank und dann die Teile ins Wasser versenken.#6 

Du brauchst dann nur noch die Schnur zu straffen und deine Lecker Würmer haben keinerlei Wurschäden und bleiben so bis zum hoffentlich ersten Biss schön verführerisch.

Nur Drillen musst du noch selbst, denn ansonsten müssten wir noch nen Downrigger montieren.:q


----------



## Stingray (25. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Man :r  warum auf dem 15.07. #q . Da burzel ich. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hardi (25. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

@Stingray,
wünsche Dir doch ein gemeinsames Buttangeln zum Geburtstag ...:m


----------



## Stingray (26. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> @Stingray,
> wünsche Dir doch ein gemeinsames Buttangeln zum Geburtstag ...:m


 
Die Idee ist gar nicht schlecht :q :m .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (28. April 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Lotte dort ist eine elektrische Winde vor Ort. Schlüssel habe ich dazu.
Die hauen dort auch etwas größere Boote ins Wasser. Ansonsten liegt Damp direkt nebenan.

Stingray nimm dann aber Champagner mit. Der Burzeltag will ja auch begossen werden, abends auf dem Platz.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So mit dem Betreiber ist alles geklärt. Die Slippe kann kostenlos genutzt werden.
Wenn einer einen Tag vorher kommen will, auf dem Campingplatz ist noch Platz.

Sollen wir abends nach dem Event dann noch grillen und ein paar Biere verhaften??

Sven


----------



## Hardi (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sollen wir abends nach dem Event dann noch grillen und ein paar Biere verhaften??


 
Mir Egal, würde mich aber, bei einem Angeln mit Bordies, mit weiter Anreise ,dann auch für einen geselligen Abend entscheiden, und dann in meinem "Kofferraum" nächtigen und gerne noch den nächsten Vormittag dranhängen. |supergri


----------



## Nordangler (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ich werde wohl sowieso noch einige Tage ranhängen. Muß zwar am drauf folgenden Wochenende arbeiten, habe dann aber wieder frei.

Haupsache wir haben keinen starken Ostwind.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So mit dem Betreiber ist alles geklärt. Die Slippe kann kostenlos genutzt werden.
> Wenn einer einen Tag vorher kommen will, auf dem Campingplatz ist noch Platz.
> 
> Sollen wir abends nach dem Event dann noch grillen und ein paar Biere verhaften??
> ...


 
das mit der anreise am tag zuvor ist ne sahne idee!!!
pennen könnten wir(heiko und ich) in meinem T4 oder zelt mal schauen,werde ich klären!!!!!!#6


----------



## mb243 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hi Junx!

Iris und ich werden wohl auch schon einen Tag früher da sein und ebenfalls im T4 übernachten! Steht der Termin jetzt am *15 Juli*    !!!???


P.S.: Das mit dem Übernachten kann auch manchmal böse enden!!! Ein Bierchen, noch ein Bierchen,....     :q


----------



## Nordangler (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Junx!
> 
> Iris und ich werden wohl auch schon einen Tag früher da sein und ebenfalls im T4 übernachten! Steht der Termin jetzt am *15 Juli*    !!!???
> 
> ...




Ja der Termin ist fest.!!!
Bierchen mehr als eins? ok!!

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

hi leute , 

denke mal das ich auch kommen werde mit meinem Belly. Mein vorrat an buttlöffeln ist nämlich gefählich erschölpft und muß dringends wieder aufgefüllt werden. Glaube fische mit meinem letztem Exemplar nun schon so gut knapp 2 Jahre. Wie sieht es mit Kneifern und Watties aus ? Werde bei soviel Bier wahrscheinlich mein Zelt mitbringen und da ist es schlecht die Würmer über 2 Tage in der Kühlbox zu halten.


----------



## Nordangler (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Würmer bitte jeder selbst besorgen. Gelagert werden, können sie bei mir im Kühlschrank auf dem Platz.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

NOK rote oder goldene Buttlöffel?

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

wenn du hast sowohl als auch , je 2 pro farbe und in 20 und 27gr. das sollte erst mal wieder für die nächsten jahre reichen. hat der campingplatz eigentlich ne homepage oder hast du ne telefonnr. zur hand ??


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

schau mal unter http://www.campingplatz-koralle.de/
das ist er!!!


----------



## Nordangler (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Nach dem jetzigen Stand sind wir am 15 Juli  11 Personen. Mal schauen, wer sich noch bis dahin anmeldet.

Jeder kann nach eigenem belieben Köder und Montagen verwenden.
In der Dämmerung haben wir dort auch gut Dorsch letztes Jahr gefangen.

Sven


----------



## bbfishing (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hallo ich hätte auch Lust mitzumachen. Ein Boot könnte ich mitbringen und auch noch jemand oder vieleicht zwei mitnehmen.


----------



## Lotte (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

moin-moin,

ich stehe noch nicht auf der liste!!! ich komme mit boot!!!!


----------



## matzespatze (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hi,
Hätte auch Mega Bock! Mal schauen ob´s bei mir klappt von der Zeit her. 
Warscheinlich bin ich dabei. Hätte den jemand Platz für `nen Plattenfischer?
grüße aus Bremen


----------



## Nordangler (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So seid eingetragen. Teilweise mit ? 


Sven


----------



## Stingray2005 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hallo Jungs,
ich hätte auch Lust und auch eventuell Zeit, muß ich noch abklären. Ich habe ein kleines Schlauchboot mit Außenborder, kann man damit was anfangen? Ich habe bisher nur in Norwegen und Süsswasser geangelt, daher wenig Erfahrung wie es dort abläuft.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Was heißt denn klein bei dir? Wenn das Wetter stimmt bzw. der Wind, kannst du auch mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot raus. Die 3-7 Meter Linie ist schnell erreicht.
Das mit der Erfahrung kriegen wir auch hin? ;-)

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

so nun ist es raus......
Heiko und meine wenigkeit werden am freitag abend gegen 19.30 auf dem "Korallenplatz" eintreffen #6 #6 !!! mit boot und nem sack voller wattis & Mottis und nat. 1-5 Bier(chen) pro man :m 
Das kribbeln in den fingern und die erwartung auf das kennenlernen von euch anderen Boardi´s steigt täglich!!!|wavey:


----------



## matzespatze (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin, Moin
Ich bin jetzt Sicher dabei!
Komme mit meinem Belly Boat, muß ja mal benutzt werden....
Woher bekomm ich Buttlöffel? Klappt es auch mit `nem alten Blinker?
Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## GraFrede (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

:k |muahah: |stolz: #u |engel: |clown: |jump: Geiler Guide.


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				GraFrede schrieb:
			
		

> :k |muahah: |stolz: #u |engel: |clown: |jump: Geiler Guide.



Muß man das verstehen??

matzespatze du kannst mit dem Blinker als Ersatz angeln oder es werden bestimmt einige Buttlöffel vor Ort sein.


Sven


----------



## matzespatze (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

ich Dank dir Sven!
Gruß Matze


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				GraFrede schrieb:
			
		

> :k |muahah: |stolz: #u |engel: |clown: |jump: Geiler Guide.


 
wat is dat denn für´n "heiopei" ????
dat ist doch nicht etwa ein Pet(r)ajünger???
wenn doch dann erstmal #h  und du scheinst nicht der hellste zu sein!!!!!


----------



## troutfisher (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hallo Jungs, #h 

Also mich könnt ihr auch erstmal einplanen, hängt davon ab wie ich es mit der Arbeiterei schaffe.
War jetzt Pfingsten mit Ostseepink und Mefokiller in Langeland. Habe zum erstenmal mit dem Buttlöffel geangelt und die anderen beiden haben es mit einem FZ - Blinker versucht natürlich vom Bellyboat.

Ich muß ja sagen das ist#6 :m hätte wir nie gedacht das .daß soviel spaß macht.
Vieleicht kommen die anderen ja auch mit " Bellyboatfeunde Ellerbek " damit es noch lüstiger wird.


*P.S*

Zitat von *GraFrede*
_:k |muahah: |stolz: #u |engel: |clown: |jump: Geiler Guide._


_Junge wenn dir irgeng etwas zu Eng ist , dann helfe ich dir daraus !!! |gr: _



_Gruß_

_Troutfisher #h _


----------



## Nordangler (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Willkommen an Bord troutfisher !!!
Kannst ja deine Kollegen fragen, ob sie mitmöchten.

Schön, dass es euch Spaß gemacht hat. Die Angelei damit bringt auch eine Menge Spass. Ich habe letztens es mit einer 3 Meter Rute und 3-15 gr. Wurfgewicht versucht. Das war ein Superfeeling. Ist aber auch hart an der Grenze. ;-) 
Die Bewegungen und Bisse waren derart spürbar, der Drill so etwas von genial.
Da klatscht dir innerlich vor Freude der Hoden zu Boden. 

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Mädels noch knapp 4 Wochen bis zum Event. Freue mich  tierisch auf das Treffen.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

der tag kommt immer näher!!!:l :l #h #h #6


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> der tag kommt immer näher!!!:l :l #h #h #6



Joo. Hoffe, dass noch alle bei der Stange sind.

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

das hoffen "wir" auch!!!


----------



## Hardi (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Ich suche noch nach einem Zelt,
meine Karre hat leider nur 190 cm ebene Ladefläche. 'N büschen kurz.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

bin grad am steigern bei 3-2-1 .... noch 1std 20min!!aber das ist eher etwas für meine süße,die lütte und mich!!!!
ein schönes tunnelzelt 5m x3,5m x2,10m

sonst müssten wir halt im t4 pennen


----------



## Hardi (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Das willst Du nicht wirklich. Wenn ich getrunken habe schnarche ich|uhoh:  ... und ich mache keine halben sachen ... so die marke startendes Flugzeug ...:g 

Falls ich die Plünn irgendwie aus der Karre kriege, lege ich mich quer. Meine Plünn sind wenigstens ruhig. 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

    :q


----------



## Hardi (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Und Heuschnupfen habe ich auch. 
Die Gräser! Deshalb fühle ich mich im Sommer ja auch auf dem Wasser am wohlsten.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

naja dann musst du wohl im auto pennen !!!
oder noch ein zelt auftreiben!!
C.U am 15!!!!!!#6


----------



## Hardi (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> C.U am 15!!!!!!#6


Bin jetzt vom 22.07.2006 ausgegangen. Aber 15.07.06 ist für mich auch OK.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So hier die aktuelle Liste. Hoffe, dass sie so richtig ist und ich keinen übersehen habe.
Es dürfen sich noch gerne liebe Leute und Interessenten dazu anmelden.

Teilnehmer und evtl Teilnehmer.
1. Nordangler
2. dat_geit
3. Sylverpasi
4. mb243
5. mb243 Frau
6. ostseeangler 27 mit x Pers.
7. Hardi
8. Rumpelrudi ?
9. Stingray ?
10. NOK Angler
11. Lotte
12. bbfishing ?
13. matzespatze
14. troutfisher
15. Ayla



Sven

P.S. Für die Personen, denen ich Buttlöffel mitbringen soll, bitte eine kurze PM an mich. Inzwischen gibt es sie in 3 Farben.


----------



## Nordangler (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Will keiner mehr?? 
Würde mich auf viele Teilnehmer freuen.

Sven


----------



## Ayla (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin Jungs,ich komme mit kleinem Fragezeichen (Zu 90%) .
Melde mich 2 Tage vorher noch mal . Komme mit Boot .

|wavey:Ayla|wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Ayla schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs,ich komme mit kleinem Fragezeichen (Zu 90%) .
> Melde mich 2 Tage vorher noch mal . Komme mit Boot .
> 
> |wavey:Ayla|wavey:



Feine Sache. Bist in der Liste auch schon gleich drin.

Sven


----------



## troutfisher (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

:g :g |sagnix 

Du Sven ,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt gehen wir dann alle nackig im Bellyboat. Also bei der Hitze #d ob das alles so richtig ist ?.

Wenn ich das schaffe ( Arbeit geht leider vor ) dann bringe mir zwei Büttlöffel mit -27g OK.

Hast du schon eine Ahnung Wo und Uhrzeit ?


Gruß

Sascha|wavey:


----------



## NOK Angler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

wer kommt denn nun eigentlich mit boot und wer mit belly ?? evtl. könnte man bei zu heißem wetter ja leute von den bellys in die boote verteilen und weiter draußen angeln ?


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind 2 oder 3 mit Belly und der Rest mit Booten.
Bis nächste Woche kühlt es bestimmt auch ab.


Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

also ich komme mit boot!!
allerdings ist das schon ausgebucht!!


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Achso Uhrzeit fehlt 
Das Treffen ist dann um 05.30 Uhr am Campingplatz.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Sylverpasi ? Biste nun beim Treffen dabei??

Sven


----------



## mb243 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Will keiner mehr??
> Würde mich auf viele Teilnehmer freuen.
> 
> Sven




Moin!

Iris und ich sind auf jeden Fall mit dabei! Kommen schon am Freitag abend, allerdings erst so gegen 21.00 Uhr da wir noch zum Richtfest müssen. Ist der Campingplatz dann noch geöffnet? 
@ Sven   Kannst Du sonst noch irgendwie einen Platz reservieren (nur VW T4 ohne Zelt)??? Wäre super ! |wavey: 

Zu der Uhrzeit: Wirklich "erst" um 5.30 Uhr??? Die Sonne ist so gegen 4.30 Uhr schon "auf" und es wird ja eher wärmer als kälter werden!??? Nur mal so eine Anregung!??


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Von mir aus können wir schon früher starten. Was sagen die anderen denn?

Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

5.00 ist okay aber ihr solltet bedenken das einige morgens erst kommen und die müssen noch fahren und slippen usw........


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

mb243 Der Campingplatz ist biss 22.00 Uhr offen.
www.campingplatz-Koralle.de

Sven


----------



## Hardi (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Na wenn Ihr eine Mitternachtstour machen wollt, nur zu. Ich komme dann nach ... 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Hardi schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn Ihr eine Mitternachtstour machen wollt, nur zu. Ich komme dann nach ...
> Gruß Thomas



Wann wolltest du den kommen Hardi?
Rute habe ich schon beiseite gestellt. Wartet auf dich.


Sven


----------



## Hardi (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin Sven,
halte 05.30 h für ok. Würde dann gegen 04.00 Uhr losfahren und um 05.30 aufschlagen. Werde sowieso nicht den ganzen Tag im Kajak sitzen, das machen meine Knochen nicht mit. Eine Pause wird schon drin sein, und auf dem Wasser verbrennen wollte ich auch nicht unbeding ...:q 

Ich lasse noch ein Plätzchen für die Rute in meiner Karre frei. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So ein Teilnehmer hat abgesagt!!!
Schade das Sylverpassi nicht kann.

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So melde mich ab zum Campingplatz.
Bin dann über die Nummer 0177-7845462 zu erreichen.
Bis Freitag bzw. Samstag
05.30 Uhr ist dann das Treffen angesagt. Entgültige Zeit.


Sven


----------



## mb243 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin Buttangler-Freunde!

Ich war gestern mit Iris schonmal üben für kommenden Samstag (5.30 Uhr !!!).
So richtig optimistisch hat mich die Angelei gestern für das kommende  Wochenende nicht gemacht. Wir waren erst bei Schleimünde und haben dann wegen des Monsum-Regens (das war wirklich heftig!!!) kurz abgebrochen und haben dann die Damper-Ecke abgeklappert. Was soll ich sagen!?? Eine kleine Flunder (geschätzte 20 cm) kam bei uns raus (die ist mir aber leider wieder aus den Händen gefallen!). War wirklich nicht so dolle.
Der Wind frischte am späten nachmittag wieder auf und kam aus Ost mit 3-4 WS. 
Sollte es am kommenden Wochenende genauso windig sein oder werden, dann überlege ich mir die Tour ehrlich gesagt nochmal!
Wir haben beide aktiv mit dem Buttlöffel gefischt und hatten noch zwei Ruten mit Wattwürmer draussen!

Aber heiss auf´s Angeln bin ich ehrlich gesagt tierisch !


----------



## Nordangler (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

mb243 es geht doch nicht nur um das angeln. Auch die Geselligkeit zählt.
Einfach auftauchen und Spaß haben!!!
Wie das Wochenende wird weiß ich auch nicht. Im Moment viele Krebse unterwegs.
Irgendwas kriegen wir schon hin.

Sven


----------



## Hardi (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hauptsache, ich kriege die Würmer weg. Die Wattis sind bestellt, und jetzt werde ich angeln, egal ob das Wetter nu gut ist, oder ob die Fische beissen oder auch nicht ... Und wenn der Wind drauf steht, dann eben eine andere Ecke bis die Würmer weggeangelt sind. 
Norwest bis Nord 4 bis 5 ...sagt der Seewetterdienst HH für die Ostsee für Sonnabend vorraus. Bis Sonnabend ist aber ja noch lange hin. 
Ich glaube da auch nicht dran und packe mir auf alle Fälle Sonnencreme ein, das Wetter wird bombig ..meine Vorhersage ..


----------



## matzespatze (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Moin, Moin
Es tut mir so leid aber ich muß leider auch absagen!
Die Tante meiner Freundin wird 50 und ich muß hin. Ich würde auch viel lieber mit euch angeln aber.....
Da merkt man WER die Hose an hat in der Beziehung
Nächstes mal bin ich dabei, versprochen !
Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Mann, das ist ja schade mit den ganzen Absagen.
Da muß ich wohl einspringen :m 

Also, ich bin definitiv dabei. Anreise am Freitag Abend vor 22:00 Uhr mit Auto und Boot (ich werde wohl im Auto übernachten).
Ich hoffe, das klappt mit dem Slippen (Boot und Trailer wiegen circa 300kg). Samstag morgen ist die Schranke vom Campingplatz sicherlich noch geschlossen und in Damp kann man um 05:30 Uhr wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht Slippen.

@Nordangler: Ich hoffe, Du hast genügend Buttlöffel dabei, auch wenn Du schon auf dem Campingplatz weilst. Ich hätte gerne verbindlich 2 Stück in 27g in rot und in gold. 
Meine Wattwürmer habe ich gerade bestellt und würde mich freuen, wenn Du für die Nacht etwas Platz dafür im Kühlschrank hättest. Falls Bier diesen Platz verstellt, bin ich gerne bereit, etwas Platz zu schaffen #g 

So, Wetter wird gut, Wind NNO 2-3 und Sonne satt. Ich freue mich auf Euch. Vielleicht sagt ja der eine oder andere Boardie auch noch kurzfristig zu. Einen Platz im Boot könnte ich evtl. noch anbieten, falls der Wind für Belly oder Kajak zu heftig wird.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

dat bekommen wir locker hin mit dem slippen und buttlöffel hat er massenhaft mit,habe erst mit sven tel.!!wir kommen am freitag abend und sagen da bescheid das noch einige nachkommen denke das die eine ausnahme machen werden!!


----------



## Lotte (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

moin-moin,

ich muß schon wieder absagen!!! mein arzt verbietet mir alle aktionen!!! ich darf mich nur schonen!!! selbst däumchendrehen ist schon zu schwer!!!

hatte in den letzten 3 wochen 3 hörstürze #t!!! nächstes mal aber bestimmt!!! 3mal ist doch bremer recht!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

@ Dorsch-Schnappi!!

habe grad nochmal mit sven gesprochen, die warten bis 22.30 auf deine ankunft aufm platz und slippen geht schon da es eine Betonslippe ist!! also kopf hoch und würmer nicht vergessen!!
bis freitag abend ich stelle 1-2 bierchen kalt!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> ich muß schon wieder absagen!!! mein arzt verbietet mir alle aktionen!!! ich darf mich nur schonen!!! selbst däumchendrehen ist schon zu schwer!!!
> 
> hatte in den letzten 3 wochen 3 hörstürze #t!!! nächstes mal aber bestimmt!!! 3mal ist doch bremer recht!!!


 
das ist ja mist ,hoffe das es schnell besser geht!!! damit ist nicht zu spaßen!!!
beim nächsten mal klappts sicher!!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Bei mir funktioniert es auch nicht. Mir ist das Finanzamt mehr als erwartet heftig über die Brieftasche gelaufen und somit muß ich diesen Monat etwas kürzer treten.
Das Wetter soll sehr topp werden. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass an der Küste#h


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dorsch-Schnappi!!
> 
> habe grad nochmal mit sven gesprochen, die warten bis 22.30 auf deine ankunft aufm platz und slippen geht schon da es eine Betonslippe ist!! also kopf hoch und würmer nicht vergessen!!
> bis freitag abend ich stelle 1-2 bierchen kalt!!!


 
Na, das hört sich doch gut an. Ich werde so gegen 21:00 auf dem Campingplatz aufschlagen und mich dann telefonisch bei Sven melden, um seinen Platz zu finden. Wir können dann noch ein bißchen Schnacken |bla: #g und dann geht's ab in die Heia |schlaf:


----------



## mb243 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hallo Plattenfreunde!

Leider wird die Anzahl der Teilnehmer ja immer kleiner!#c 
@lotte
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und alles Gute - das wird schon wieder!!!#h  Schade eigentlich, denn ich hatte mich schon wieder auf Dein "kleines" Schlauchboot gefreut (= Slippe letztes Jahr Kappeln!).

@ all
Iris und Ich werden dann auch erst so gegen 21.00 - 21.30 Uhr (wg. Richtfest) aufschlagen. Falls da noch Platz im Kühlschrank sein sollte - unsere Wattis würden sich freuen!??? 

Ich kann es immer nur wieder betonen : Ich habe einen tierischen Bock auf Samstag!!! Mittlerweile ist mir die Fangausbeute sogar reltiv egal - Hauptsache salzige Luft, Sonnenschein, Seewasser      und supernette Boardies!!!#6 

Auf das wir einen schönen Angeltag am Meer erleben!!!

Bis morgen!


----------



## Lotte (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

moin-moin,

@ mb243: was meinst du wie mir das auf den senkel geht!!! ich könnte verrückt werden!!! dieses wetter!!! die windverhältnisse!!! einfach genial!!! und ich muß hier bleiben und später eure tollen berichte lesen!!! ich könnte :v!!! aber daran ist ja nun nichts zu ändern!!!


----------



## NOK Angler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

morgen

so , hab nun auch fast alles geregelt , platz auf dem campingplatz hab ich. Zelt hab ich auch , bier auch ! muß nur noch Würmer bestellen.

Wollte und werde ja mit belly kommen , allerdings wenn jemand noch ein plätzchen aufm boot frei hat , wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt. bin pflegeleicht , hab immer reichlich getränke dabei und hab schon einge mal mit dem buttlöffel gefischt. also wenn jemand noch nicht damit gefischt haben sollte und boot hat bitte melden.


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Werde zusehem, dass du um 22.00 Uhr noch reinkommen kannst. Das Boot kriegen wir dort zu Wasser. Winde ist auch vor Ort.
Schlüssel ist dazu in meinem Besitz.

So düse gleich wieder los.

Sven


----------



## Hardi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Habe mir keinen Platz auf dem Campinglatz reserviert.
Werde dann wohl Abends zurückeiern, habe das ja nicht sooo weit. Einen Schlafsack packe ich mir aber dennoch in den Kombi, evtl. trinke ich ja doch noch zwei Bierchen.
Falls noch Platz auch einem Boot sein sollte, fahre ich auch gern' dort mit und lasse das Kajak auf dem Autodach.  

Sven, hast Du noch ein - zwei Löffel? , habe in meinem Angelgerödel keine mehr gefunden.

Bis Samstag,
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Jo Thomas noch habe ich welche!!

Gruß Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

sven , denn leg mir auch noch ein paar zu seite , in 20 u. 27 gr.

ist meine wathose heute angekommen ? sonst muß ich heute oder morgen nämlich noch eine organisieren.


----------



## Nordangler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hose ist angekommen. Nehme ich gleich mit zum Campingplatz.


Sven


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Leute ICH HABE URLAUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
der erste seit fast 2 jahren!!!!! das kann nur ein super wochenende werden,freue mich riesig drauf


----------



## Hardi (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hallo ostsee7,
und für die Woche ist Kaiserwetter angesagt, so wie wie Norddeutschen es mögen, zwischen 24 - 27 Grad Celsius.
Du kannst das gut haben ..#6 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

japp, und mein kutter ist schon gepackt und wartet drauf das ich ab montag mit ihm raus düse und die flossenträger jage!!
na klar bei dem wetter sicher auch mal ein - zwei strandhasen!!!!!!*gg*


----------



## NOK Angler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> und die flossenträger jage!!
> strandhasen!!!!!!*gg*


 
hoffe du meinst nicht uns belly kapitäne  |kopfkrat   , hatte da schon so manche brenzlige situation.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

nee nee!!!bin ja auch einer der bb fahrer!!
und ich kenne diese vollidioten die meinen mit voll power an einem vorbeifahren zu müssen!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

gute nachricht!!ein bekannter von mir--
Norbert kommt auch mit!!bräuchte nur noch ein plätzchen auf einem boot,meins ist schon voll!!


----------



## troutfisher (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

:c :c :c 
Sorry Leute ,

Ich kann leider auch nicht kommen, Bei mir ist zum Nacht auf Donnerstag ein Feuer ausgebrochen in meiner Halle.
Da muss ich erst mal aufräumen und den Schaden erst mal notdürtig beheben.

Das ist alles zum :v 

Ich wünsche alle viel Spaß bist zum nächsten mal. 
Dies ist kein ausrede s.h hier http://www.pinneberger-tageblatt.de/
( Artikel " Feuerwehr verhindert Katastrophe " )

Gruß
troutfisher


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Mann, das ist ja richtig übel mit dem Brand. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß zumindest die Abwicklung mit der Versicherung problemlos klappt. #6 

Solch ein gemeinsames Angeln mit oder ohne Buttlöffel können wir sicherlich ja auch noch mal kurzfristig organisieren. Vielleicht klappt´s dann ja auch bei Dir.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

wir sollten wirklich öfter mal zusammen fischen gehen!!!
das mit dem Brand ist echt sche..!aber wir schaffen das schon nochmal mit dem fischen!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardi (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Hähä, meine Liebe Gattin hat garnicht gemeckert als ich einen Platz im Kühlschrank für meine 100 Wattis eingefordert habe.
100 Wattis ... ist ja auch lächerlich. 
Früher waren das 1400 Wattis und X Hundert Ringler:g .
Aber wir werden ja alle etwas lockerer mit den Jahren ....
"100 Wattis im Kühlschrank, Schatz ich räume Dir ein Fach frei ..." #6 
Ich kann mir ein Schmunzeln einfach nicht verkneifen ..|supergri 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordangler (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Schnief
Leider mußten wir das Event nach 1er Stunde abbrechen wegen den Wellen.
Zum Kotzen der Scheiß

Gruß Sven


----------



## Lotte (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Schnief
> Leider mußten wir das Event nach 1er Stunde abbrechen wegen den Wellen.
> Zum Kotzen der Scheiß
> 
> Gruß Sven



moin-moin,

wie denn jetzt??? schon wieder alle drinnen??? na, dann mal prost!!!


----------



## Hardi (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Als ich dann rausgepaddeln wollte, seit Ihr mir ja schon wieder entgegen gekommen. 
Nordangler, vielen Dank für den Kaffee, hast das ja richtig nett auf dem Campingplatz.
Bin danach noch mal kurz nach Kappeln und habe mich danach in Damp an den Beach gelegt, und endlich mal ein paar Kenterübungen und Einstiege in's Sot Kajak, bei dem herrlich warmen Wasser geübt.
Man, habe ich mir am Strand den Pelz verbrannt.:g 
Habe micht gefreut Euch kennen gelernt zu haben, auch wenn es nur kurz war. Das Plattenanglen holen wir bestimmt nochmal nach.
Habe noch 3 Pics gemacht vom Anlanden.


----------



## detlefb (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> wie denn jetzt??? schon wieder alle drinnen??? na, dann mal prost!!!




Well,  da kam ne gute  Vier bis Fünf aus NO..... ich war bei Dazendorf....da blieb die Gummiwurst gleich im Kombi, 250 km for nothing....


----------



## Lotte (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

moin-moin,

mööönsch, da kann ich ja meinem arzt dankbar sein, daß er mir strikte ruhe verordnet hat, oder!!! da wäre ich mindestens 600km (hin und rück)mit dem trailer gefahren für nichts!!!

schade ist es für euch aber allemale!!! naja, wollen wir mal hoffen, daß es beim 3. versuch dann endlich richtig klappt!!!


----------



## maki1980 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

Mahlzeit,

da verfolge ich nun seit Wochen jede mail hier um zusehen wie es momentan läuft und denn soooowas!!,schade.
Hätte hier gerne mal was über erfolgreiches Löffeln gelesen.
Nun ja denn muss ich in den nächste 10 Tagen wohl oder übel 
selber mein Glück versuchen!

Falls jemand von euch trotzdem noch Lust hat mal von Richting Pelzerhaken hinaus zufahren einfach mal eine SMS posten
0160/96205365

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

So mal einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt.
Kurzfassung: Nachdem das Event wegfiel mußte ich mir für Terra Nova etwas einfallen lassen. Also sind das Fernsehteam, PMangeln und NOK-Angler sowie ich ins Auto gestiegen um etwas anderes zu finden.
Um was es genau geht möchte ich hier noch nicht sagen.
Aber soviel: Sonntag den 23.07 wird es wahrscheinlich ausgestrahlt. 
Auch hier waren die Bedingungen mehr als bescheiden durch die anhaltende Hitze und niedrigen Wasserstand.. Aber ich denke, dass es einigenmaßen Interessant geworden ist.
Gestern waren Peter, Sebastian und ich noch draussen. Ergebnis knapp 100 Dorsche in ca. 4 Stunden. Aber viele kleine.

Das Treffen wiederholen wir bestimmt.

Sven


----------



## NOK Angler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*

hi , 
war also auf jedenfallein super event , nur schade für die leute die Sa. schon wieder abgereist sind.

Samstag mußten wir auch wirklich mal für unsere fische arbeiten und sonnstag haben wir denn erstmal ein paar stunden die seele baumeln lassen und dann nochmal raus , wobei wir jeder unsere paar maßigen Dorsche erwischen konnten. war allerdings wie Sven schon geschrieben hat auch sehr viel kleingram dazwischen.

bin bei einer wiederhaolung auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## Nordangler (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: 2. Versuch zum gemeinsamen Buttangeln*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> So mal einen Zwischenstopp eingelegt.
> Kurzfassung: Nachdem das Event wegfiel mußte ich mir für Terra Nova etwas einfallen lassen. Also sind das Fernsehteam, PMangeln und NOK-Angler sowie ich ins Auto gestiegen um etwas anderes zu finden.
> Um was es genau geht möchte ich hier noch nicht sagen.
> Aber soviel: Sonntag den 23.07 wird es wahrscheinlich ausgestrahlt.
> ...



Wie es schon oben steht. Wiederholt wird es im Herbst. Werde kurzfristig einen Termin reinschieben.

Sven


----------

